
Disqus Forks Into Two Products, Launches Revamped Real-Time Comment System - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/25/disqus-forks-into-two-products-launches-revamped-real-time-comment-system/
======
chime
I just signed up for Disqus on Sunday using their old website for my blog
comments. It was quite confusing, especially the sections that showed how to
embed the comments on my own generic blog. I felt they were trying to do two
different things using the same exact app (comments I've left on other sites
and comments users have left on my site). As a result, I kept getting confused
by features I did not much care for while setting up comments for my blog.

I just logged back in and am glad to see it is a significantly cleaner
interface and that they have split the two products. Having made many sites
that went from single page tools to full-blown apps, I can see how the
interface slowly gets more and more crowded and confusing as we add more
features. Every once in a while, developers/designers must take a step back,
analyze what it is that we're trying to do, and make changes to not only
simplify the product but also the message. Having just experienced the
difference between what it was two days ago and what it is now, I can say that
the Disqus team did a pretty good job.

------
callmeed
Anyone have experience in Disqus vs JS-Kit? I'm actually considering using one
(or at least making it easy for customers to use) in a couple products.

~~~
drawkbox
Disqus is so nice. Best part is the reactions that you also get with twitter
comments, facebook comments, etc. Since people dont' comment as much on blogs
but still talk about the links on twitter it helps you pull that content right
in. JS-Kit may be better now, I used it a while ago but Disqus is just very
useful.

